# LG AN-WL100W Wireless setup



## cooljeba (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi,

I am planning to buy LG ANWL100 wireless device which would make my LG 42" TV totally wireless except the obvious power chord.

*ucables.com/img/extra/LG-AN-WL100W-WIRELESS-R294498-0.jpg

*s1.hubimg.com/u/4436980_f260.jpg

Has anyone used this model before any thing similar ? 

Suggetions on Positive  , Negative points   ?

I checked on ebay but couldn't find an indian seller.. but Found on Global Buy for 7K..

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## cooljeba (Jun 27, 2011)

anyone ?


----------

